# 

## LAEN

. 
   ,    . 
47  ". " -  "" -  -2",  ". " - "? 
33      .   ? 
  /: http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran..._inst_zvyazku/ http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...skyi_pereyizd/ 
58 -    ... 
     ...

----------


## vladd

"" -   !
  " "?
      (- ""),    - ** ! 
    :  

> ,    ,
>  ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## s27501

, ,    25 "-" ?????

----------


## LAEN

,      ""

----------


## s27501

.    25   ?   ?  ,   25   22-00,   38,   ,   21-00.

----------


## LAEN

> 25   ?

     ,  7-43-83.

----------

, .          1     ?       ?
   !

----------


## LAEN

**, / 48,  46.
 8. 
   .

----------

*LAEN*,  .          , 20, 30  ? (   ,   )

----------


## LAEN

**,  25-30.

----------

